# Mountain Trout



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

One good thing about winter is the rainbows, browns and brookies don't mind the cold! Here is a mixed bad caught by a friend near Asheville.
https://nchuntandfish.com/forums/index.php?attachments/14030-jpeg.37542/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cant see em


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hmm. Wonder why. I just clicked the link and there they are.
https://nchuntandfish.com/forums/index.php?threads/trout-limit-today.48669/unread
Try this.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

It said you have to log in to view the forum yesterday. It is working today. I was able to view it today.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Asheville NC? are you on the Cherokee Lands ponds. as i recall they are next to a KOA?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I do not live there. A friend was visiting. I live near High Point. NC.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow.....heck of a bag, NCb.
What is the limit there? Are they truely 10 times better to eat than our dog food fed stock trout up here? I had a W.V. buddy that swore by the native trout. I imagine they'd have to taste better that dog food fed fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

got it tiday


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Wow.....heck of a bag, NCb.
> What is the limit there? Are they truely 10 times better to eat than our dog food fed stock trout up here? I had a W.V. buddy that swore by the native trout. I imagine they'd have to taste better that dog food fed fish.


They are in my opinion. What we call "native" are the brook trout, as they are the only native trout in the eastern US. There are many rivers and streams in NC that have wild, naturally reproducing, populations of rainbows and browns. But the NCWRC stocked them to reproduce naturally, and very little replenishment stockings are needed. But the brookie is our only native species.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

On the limit it depends on the waters you are fishing.
http://www.eregulations.com/northcarolina/hunting-fishing/mountain-trout-regulations/http://www.eregulations.com/northcarolina/hunting-fishing/general-mountain-trout-regulations/

TRY THIS ONE.
http://www.eregulations.com/northcarolina/hunting-fishing/general-mountain-trout-regulations/


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Very interesting, NCb. I'd love to come down there and try it some time.
BTW; those trout regulations remind me of the old Ohio duck regulations from years ago....lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's confusing I know..


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> Wow.....heck of a bag, NCb.
> What is the limit there? Are they truely 10 times better to eat than our dog food fed stock trout up here? I had a W.V. buddy that swore by the native trout. I imagine they'd have to taste better that dog food fed fish.


those are stocked fish too. they grow up on Purina fish food too. the native trout to the smokies would be brook trout. a trophy native brookie will cover the palm of your hand to your thumb. most are smaller than that as they come out of very small flows with very little food.

if you want big "native" trout in the south. come fish some of the tailwaters. in those areas there is a lot of natural food and while there is some natural production of rainbows and browns, all others are placed as fingerlings. that is about as native as you can get...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

privateer said:


> those are stocked fish too. they grow up on Purina fish food too. the native trout to the smokies would be brook trout. a trophy native brookie will cover the palm of your hand to your thumb. most are smaller than that as they come out of very small flows with very little food.
> 
> if you want big "native" trout in the south. come fish some of the tailwaters. in those areas there is a lot of natural food and while there is some natural production of rainbows and browns, all others are placed as fingerlings. that is about as native as you can get...


There are wild populations of brown and rainbows...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If i decide to come this year, what are the best times of the year?
Would it be okay if got a hold of you for some recommendations on where to go and such?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sure. Just shoot me a pm.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> If i decide to come this year, what are the best times of the year?
> Would it be okay if got a hold of you for some recommendations on where to go and such?


i am on the west side of the smokies. East TN side. Gatlinburg, Pigeonforge, Townsend, Maryville, Knoxville are the nearest towns. contact me if coming this side... if timing is good, you may be able to hop one one of our boats with us here. we fish for what ever is biting...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow! thanks privateer, sounds fantastic! I'm just hoping to get to some decent trout water someday before it's too late. My son LOVES to fish for trout.
I seen the fish in NCb's post and thought that would be fun, now i have 2 places to go.
I've said it before, you fellas on this site are some off the kindest folks i know.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> Wow! thanks privateer, sounds fantastic! I'm just hoping to get to some decent trout water someday before it's too late. My son LOVES to fish for trout.
> I seen the fish in NCb's post and thought that would be fun, now i have 2 places to go.
> I've said it before, you fellas on this site are some off the kindest folks i know.


if the "too late" is as in too physically difficult to climb over rocks in mountain streams. i feel that too... one of the reasons i picked up a drift boat last summer... easiest trout fishing is the drift boat on Clinch River (Norris Dam tailwater) or any of the TVA trout tailwaters. Norris is 30min from the house and a 6-8hr float if do the entire drift with options for upper or lower half only. some times we cheat and strap the 5hp motor on and just continually do the upper mile+ near the weir dam. be glad to take you if i am available... if you go the pro route i can hook you up with some great guides down here too.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks a ton, privateer. You will be hearing from me in the spring, sir.


----------

